# West Florida Frog meet



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll host a frog meet at my place in North Port. I know Stef was interested but not sure how her schedule looks.

So details

When: September 26 noon-when food and beer run out
Where: North Port south of Sarasota (pm me for address)
Who: only the coolest froggers

I will supply brats and hotdogs. Let me know who can come and what you can bring (both frog and mon frog related)

I have a plethora of pumilio available, including 2 rambala that will go well with Hoff's rambala.

And go.....


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

What's the deal? Anyone interested or am I canceling?


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Im still interested man

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Me too but it would be considerably more fun if the SW crew can come together in force. Talk frogs and plants. Eat Brats and drink whatever poison you bring. What more does a Saturday need? What are you doing this saturday? If your not coming GOD will strike an Amazonian tree with lightening, destroying it!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

By the way. I'm looking for female chrome bassleri.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

We have 5, anyone else?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about it Tarbo just gotta make sure the wife didn't make any plans.


----------



## CronicdenDro (Jun 27, 2015)

I wish I could go but I will be in Puerto Rico till the 29th. Hopefully I can make it to the next one.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

We are having a conversation in Facebook but attendance is picking up. If we have enough we may do various auctions and raffles.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be there with a probable 1.1 Punta Laurent (SR 14 calling male and a probable female F1 from my SR14 parents). And, maybe, 2 cristobal froglets. Possibly some plant cuttings, too. Of course, my semi-famous buffalo chicken dip will be there!


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Ill be there if you'll have me!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Of course, heard you may have vanzos to bring


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I have one small vanzo, standard imitarors at least 2 calling, chazuta imitators, baja haulaga imis, lots of young adult standard luecs, some adult unsexed arena blanca if any interest

Im just down the road and can make the trip back to get anything anyone may want.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure i need to ask but ill be looking for springtails, last meet there was plenty so i hope its the same this time around.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

The meet is on, seem to have a descent number coming and a good selection of frogs,plants,etc.

Plus...free food. We start around noon today. PM me for address. 

Bill


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

As always, great time! Thanks for the hospitality and can't wait for the next one !


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you, Bill! Great times with great people!


----------

